# considering a move with 2 small kids



## Shamsb (Nov 15, 2010)

My husband has been approached for an Editorial position at one of the major Newspapers and we are considering a move to Dubai. We have 2 small kids (3,5yrs and 8 months) and my concerns was around safe, clean areas to live, medical care etc.

In particular I am interested in learning:
* What is the average salary for a Senior Newspaper Editor with over 19 years exp
* What are nice "family friendly" areas to stay for Muslim expats from South Africa (do the South African's tend to stick to particular areas)
* What baby/child goods should we bring with us, i.e is there a decent supply of baby goods such as Pampers diapers, is there prepared foods such as purity, etc 
* Also, what types of baby formula is stocked there? My baby has allergies to she uses Similac which is a special type of formula
* What effect does the weather have on allergy sufferes, i.e. adults and children with hayfever and sinusitis??

I would really like to get in touch with mothers that have young children similar in ages to mine to chat to.


----------

